# number of fixture units



## James Davis (May 30, 2019)

so the plumbing code tells us how manny toilets we need for a Womens and Mans restrooms but where does it tell us how manny toilets you need per occupant for gender nutral?


----------



## James Davis (May 30, 2019)

James Davis said:


> so the plumbing code tells us how manny toilets we need for a Womens and Mans restrooms but where does it tell us how manny toilets you need per occupant for gender nutral?


nice spelling


----------



## RLGA (May 30, 2019)

There is no "gender-neutral" restroom provision in the plumbing (IPC) or building (IBC) codes. The closest thing that these codes have to a "gender-neutral" restroom is the family or assisted-use toilet room. These are only required for Group A and M occupancies and when the aggregate number of water closets for those occupancy groups is 6 or more.


----------



## Yikes (May 31, 2019)

You did not say where the project is located.
In California, the IBC has been modified such that any single-occupancy restroom (intended for one user at a time) is designated "gender neutral".  
But that doesn't affect the number of fixtures; it only affects the labeling on the door of the restroom.


----------



## James Davis (May 31, 2019)

James Davis said:


> nice spelling


this is in California it is in a county park, it is a two story building with an A3 and a single restroom upstair accessible via an elevator occupant load for the building is 229 they have 5 rest rooms all single usage. one of our inspectors ask (what I thought was a good question for this forum)what would be the required number of toilets based on geneder nutral occupancy.


----------



## Yikes (May 31, 2019)

There seem to be several issues inherent in your question:
1.  How many fixtures are required to serve 229 occupants?
a) if it was previously legally permitted with the existing # of fixtures you described, and you are not changing the use or occupancy, then the inspector's question about # of fixtures is irrelevant.  It "is what it is".  Skip to #3 below.
b) if it is a new building, or a change in occupancy or # of users, then you first look to the CPC to determine # of fixtures for male and # of fixtures for female.​2.  If the answer is 1(b) and you have decided to meet the requirements via 100% single occupancy restrooms, then total up the number of required fixtures (male + female), and that's how many single-occupancy (gender neutral) restrooms you will need.

3.  See also https://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/bulletins/BU_17-01-01.pdf

4.  FYI, if new construction, see also CBC 11B-213.2 exception #4, which says 50% of the cluster of single user restrooms must be accessible.


----------

